# New Lange 1 vs. Pre-Owned Datograph?



## TheNaabe

Not saying I'll have the funds any time soon, but I wonder what you guys would choose... (Pictures obviously not mine)

A new Lange 1 purchased from an AD (any reference, including the Grand, Moonphase, TZ, etc....just nothing like a tourbillon, haha) or a pre-owned Datograph?

Which one speaks to you more?

Cheers!


----------



## CFR

I don't like the new Lange 1's as much as I liked the older (now preowned) ones. I prefer the look of the movement with the two sub-bridges. I find the one large, uninterrupted vast expanse of German silver to be aesthetically less attractive (and the technical advantage of the instant-changing date doesn't mean much to me). So, if I had to choose between a new Lange 1 and a preowned Dato, I'd take the Dato. If you asked me to choose between an older (preowned) Lange 1 and a preowned Dato, I'd have a much harder time choosing.


----------



## islands62

I will preface this by saying I just pulled the trigger on a pre-owned L1. That said, the Dato is amazing. I handled one at Tourneau Las Vegas a few weeks ago. Obviously, the movement is sublime, and pusher action beyond reproach...but my appreciation for that piece is with my head, and not the heart unfortunately. The low subdials just look off to me. I know it was somewhat done to balance the big date, but it just looks unbalanced to me. The L1 on the other hand, while assymetrical is just perfect in the relationships between the hand and indications.


----------



## shawnnyang

Pre-owned Datograph everytime. But for my money, I would prefer an 1815 chrono.


----------



## MaxwellEquations

Or you can just get both...


----------



## sauuce

I'd they're the same price I'd go with the original dato. The movement is so sexy even though its not the classic 3 quarter plate bridge. 

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Calasan

The black and white gold is stunning!


----------



## wintershade

shawnnyang said:


> Pre-owned Datograph everytime. But for my money, I would prefer an 1815 chrono.


Same! Also, I think this is kind of an "apples and oranges" question. They are both iconic watches that define the brand, but they're very different. Is this really something people cross-shop? The 1815 Chrono vs Dato, sure... Or perhaps an ALS Lange 1 vs an FPJ Octa Reserve. But I just feel like functionally, athletically, historically, these are two very different pieces that both fit into different slots of a well-rounded collection.

And as an aside, the Lange 1 doesn't really do that much for me. I think the time dial is placed on the wrong side of the watch and much prefer the layout of the Daymatic, which is much more functional if you're wearing the watch with a dress shirt. The Datograph is perfect visually, just a tad to top-heavy.


----------



## CFR

I'm guessing you're right-handed


----------



## wintershade

CFR said:


> I'm guessing you're right-handed


Haha, yup. If I were a lefty, I'd be wearing a Lange 1 right now as I type this..... but I'd still also want a Lange chronograph in my watch box.


----------



## Karlisnet

Tough question. I am biased toward the new Lange 1- yes, with the new improved calibre- and that would my choice from aesthetics and wearability stand point. But if you are more attracted by the calibres, there is no question. The Dato is simply unbeatable.

About price range, I would be surprised to find a Dato at the same price point you can find a new Lange1.


----------



## CFR

Karlisnet said:


> About price range, I would be surprised to find a Dato at the same price point you can find a new Lange1.


It depends which models we're comparing. But actually, when comparing a new platinum Lange 1 "Stealth" (ref. no. 191.025) vs. a preowned platinum Datograph (ref. no. 403.035), the preowned Datograph is significantly cheaper. Retail price for a new 191.025 is $49,500 USD, while a preowned 403.035 (with boxes and papers) can be had without too much effort for the low $40K's (with tang buckle) and mid-$40K's (with deployant buckle). You probably won't find a preowned platinum Datograph Up/Down (ref. no. 405.035) for such a low price, though.


----------



## smartbot

Datograph without a doubt. It's an icon and has one of the best chronograph movements in the world. I have an 1815 Chrono (similar movement) and I am always amazed when I turn the watch over and see the stunning beauty of the movement.


----------



## De Wolfe

Both are a must have, but the Datograph is just something else, the chrono pushers just makes it worth it to me.


----------



## vindicate

I would personally lean towards the datograph.


----------



## arcturus

Datograph. Especially that gray dial. I think that may be my grail...


----------



## Tonystix

Although they're all really beautiful, I think I like the new Lange 1 the most.


----------



## Techniec

Dato any day of the week and twice on Sundays ... would recommend factoring in a full service charge when buying preowned (I did, and it amounted to around EUR 3000 for a thorough refurbishment), as the "guarantees" provided by most Chrono24 sellers are worth less than the paper they are written on.

Cheers,

Pieter


----------

